# Just wondering if there are any chinese on this forum. trying to make friend



## babykillers (Oct 31, 2015)

we are trying to make more friends and having a chinese 微信group going now. 
Feel free to PM me if interested. Thanks


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Does it count that I can swear 25 different ways in mandarin and cantonese?
It would be a short conversation and you might get offended, but you'll understand what I mean...right?

there are quite a few people with chinese backgrounds on the forums, but I only know a few that keep reefs. It seems that asians (for some odd reason) like to keep freshwater tanks instead of reefs. Might have something to do with the culture? IDK...


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Lol u r right but those who keep have great success for the most part eg Albert, Thang, Red 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babykillers (Oct 31, 2015)

*asians love keeping fishes and dogs lol*

You are right about most of the chinese keeping fresh water tanks. I guess they just do not have the patience for reefing yet. I was just gonna say Albert and Thang are asian. But they don't really speak chinese though lol


----------



## Fwdpolly (Jan 31, 2016)

Lol, Yes they are both asian. Albert is Chinese he does speak cantonese, as for Thang he's from Vietnam he speak vietnamese. Me i'm from Vietnam but from Chinese background so i speak a little vietnamese,mandarin and speak fluently in cantonese.
If you ever want to throw a party i'm in. lol


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Thang is vietnamese as far as I know. Albert is definitely chinese and I've heard him speak his native language (mandarin or cantonese...i don't know)

There's also Andy, Mackeo, Jaysan, Alex(bigfishy)and a few others I can't remember off the top of my head.


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

Banana ....


----------



## canadianeh (Dec 26, 2016)

Bktruong is Vietnamese

I am Chinese too but only know how to say I don't speak Mandarin in Mandarin.


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Im Colombian does anyone wants to be my friend


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

explor3r said:


> Im Colombian does anyone wants to be my friend


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

explor3r said:


> Im Colombian does anyone wants to be my friend


Holla! Im half Chinese half Vietnamese nice to meet you! &#127886;&#127886;&#127886;&#127886;&#127464;&#127475;&#127474;&#127462;&#127471;&#127477;&#127473;&#127479;&#127472;&#127479;&#127475;&#127487;&#127477;&#127469;&#127477;&#127468;&#127477;&#127480;&#127477;&#127479;&#127477;&#127484;&#127477;&#127486;&#127478;&#127462;&#127477;&#127474;&#127477;&#127466;&#127477;&#127462;&#127476;&#127474;&#127480;&#127463;&#127480;&#127462;&#127479;&#127484;&#127479;&#127482;&#127479;&#127480;&#127474;&#127472;&#127474;&#127469;&#127474;&#127468;&#127474;&#127466;&#127474;&#127483;&#127474;&#127482;&#127475;&#127464;&#127472;&#127466;&#127471;&#127477;&#127471;&#127476;&#127472;&#127475;&#127472;&#127474;&#127473;&#127462;&#127472;&#127487;&#127473;&#127482;&#127473;&#127483;&#127474;&#127462;&#127473;&#127472;&#127474;&#127464;&#127473;&#127479;&#127472;&#127486;&#127472;&#127477;&#127472;&#127475;&#127473;&#127482;&#127473;&#127482;&#127473;&#127483;&#127468;&#127477;&#127468;&#127475;&#127468;&#127474;&#127468;&#127473;&#127469;&#127479;&#127470;&#127474;&#127470;&#127475;&#127470;&#127476;&#127470;&#127478;&#127470;&#127479;&#127470;&#127480;&#127470;&#127481;&#127470;&#127473;&#127469;&#127475;&#127470;&#127466;&#127470;&#127465;&#127469;&#127472;&#127468;&#127486;&#127468;&#127484;


----------



## babykillers (Oct 31, 2015)

explor3r said:


> Im Colombian does anyone wants to be my friend


ya for sure we can be friend. I definitely want to visit your tank one day


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*hey*

hey im not chinese can we be friends lol ......
you can always talk to us too as well....we wont bite ...

hey whats with the id babykillers ,,gives me an every thought every time i see it.
hopefully not offending you ... just more curious ....
cheers 
tom


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

HI I'm white.


----------



## babykillers (Oct 31, 2015)

*Feel free to contact me if you want to join our wechat group*

We can all be really good friends and most importantly, we can teach you chinese lol.


----------



## babykillers (Oct 31, 2015)

*we met a few times lol. we are already good friends and live not too far*



mmatt said:


> HI I'm white.


feel free to come by any time for a beer, snacks and talk.


----------



## babykillers (Oct 31, 2015)

*we have a wechat group gping for reefing*



tom g said:


> hey im not chinese can we be friends lol ......
> you can always talk to us too as well....we wont bite ...
> 
> hey whats with the id babykillers ,,gives me an every thought every time i see it.
> ...


Our group talk everything about saltwaters, good deals, best reef tanks in ontario and purchasing corals/frags etc. etc.

I have been using the same nickname for 20 years. I know its kinda weird, but tired of changing it ever again. lol


----------



## babykillers (Oct 31, 2015)

altcharacter said:


> Does it count that I can swear 25 different ways in mandarin and cantonese?
> It would be a short conversation and you might get offended, but you'll understand what I mean...right?
> 
> there are quite a few people with chinese backgrounds on the forums, but I only know a few that keep reefs. It seems that asians (for some odd reason) like to keep freshwater tanks instead of reefs. Might have something to do with the culture? IDK...


Not because I know "Swearing" is always the first thing we learn in different languages, it is because I have done it. lol


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

altcharacter said:


>


Lol Mr chicharron..



zoapaly said:


> Holla! Im half Chinese half Vietnamese nice to meet you! &#127886;&#127886;&#127886;&#127886;&#127464;&#127475;&#127474;&#127462;&#127471;&#127477;&#127473;&#127479;&#127472;&#127479;&#127475;&#127487;&#127477;&#127469;&#127477;&#127468;&#127477;&#127480;&#127477;&#127479;&#127477;&#127484;&#127477;&#127486;&#127478;&#127462;&#127477;&#127474;&#127477;&#127466;&#127477;&#127462;&#127476;&#127474;&#127480;&#127463;&#127480;&#127462;&#127479;&#127484;&#127479;&#127482;&#127479;&#127480;&#127474;&#127472;&#127474;&#127469;&#127474;&#127468;&#127474;&#127466;&#127474;&#127483;&#127474;&#127482;&#127475;&#127464;&#127472;&#127466;&#127471;&#127477;&#127471;&#127476;&#127472;&#127475;&#127472;&#127474;&#127473;&#127462;&#127472;&#127487;&#127473;&#127482;&#127473;&#127483;&#127474;&#127462;&#127473;&#127472;&#127474;&#127464;&#127473;&#127479;&#127472;&#127486;&#127472;&#127477;&#127472;&#127475;&#127473;&#127482;&#127473;&#127482;&#127473;&#127483;&#127468;&#127477;&#127468;&#127475;&#127468;&#127474;&#127468;&#127473;&#127469;&#127479;&#127470;&#127474;&#127470;&#127475;&#127470;&#127476;&#127470;&#127478;&#127470;&#127479;&#127470;&#127480;&#127470;&#127481;&#127470;&#127473;&#127469;&#127475;&#127470;&#127466;&#127470;&#127465;&#127469;&#127472;&#127468;&#127486;&#127468;&#127484;


Hola mucho gusto Don super blue!!!1



babykillers said:


> ya for sure we can be friend. I definitely want to visit your tank one day


Doors are open..anytime


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I'm HK Chinese but had my "yellow card" revoked a long time ago. My French Canadian wife knows more about my culture than I do.

Egg and Banana


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Yellow Membership Cards?!?.....*



wtac said:


> I'm HK Chinese but had my "yellow card" revoked a long time ago. My French Canadian wife knows more about my culture than I do.
> 
> Egg and Banana


Fluent in Cantonese. Limited Mandarin. Limited reading and writing capabilities. Proficient in French, German, Italian. English is questionable. Fluent in Seinfeld and wisecracks. Expert in food. Fluency and comprehension apparently improves with alcohol.

Wait a minute......There's a YELLOW Card? *wtac* had a membership card?!? What the?.......There are membership cards?!?.....I missed out......


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*yellow card*

roger just nominated me for a honarary asian card ... does that count


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

.....but did you get a membership card? Secret handshake? Password?  Rumour has it you can kick ass with a pair of chopsticks.....


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Taipan said:


> Fluent in Cantonese. Limited Mandarin. Limited reading and writing capabilities. Proficient in French, German, Italian. English is questionable. Fluent in Seinfeld and wisecracks. Expert in food. Fluency and comprehension apparently improves with alcohol.
> 
> Wait a minute......There's a YELLOW Card? *wtac* had a membership card?!? What the?.......There are membership cards?!?.....I missed out......


Also fluent in wine and beer. And working on cigar fluency.

Me? I'm about to learn a whole lot of Mandarin this summer!!! Does that count?


----------



## thao (Jun 29, 2013)

*Lol*



mmatt said:


> HI I'm white.


HI I'm yellow


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Hey OP, not sure if you remember, I bought some zoas and xenia from you. In fact, yours is the only xenia, out of 3 or 4 attempts, that I was successful with! Plus the zoas are taking over everything.

I use wechat (微信), but don't check it that often. Less often than gtaaquaria, lol!


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

mmatt said:


> HI I'm white





thao said:


> HI I'm yellow


This is starting to sound like Reservoir Dogs 

I'm Mr. Pink


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

I would like to nominate Alex to be president of the south american club


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

And me a Muslim can we be friends 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

